# A visit to the vet and puppy fever



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

I feel like a slacker this week. I've done a little bit of training, but not much. Riot came up lame on Tuesday, so I rested him Tuesday, Wednesday, and today. He has been much better, but he was due for his booster shots so I took him into the vet. Doc checked him out, and he was able to tell which leg Riot was lame on without me telling him. Vet said he felt some crepitus in the elbow and Riot was resisting some movement. So I'm going to try to keep it light for him the rest of the week, which should be easy since its going to be in the 50s all weekend. I also bought some glucosamine and omega3 that the vet recommended. Otherwise, he got a clean bill of health.

In other news, it's puppy fever time again for me. Puppy videos and pedigrees and anything I can get my hands on. wakemup, I NEED one of your little babies! I love watching their little tails.... AHHH! Just have to keep reminding myself that I have NO extra money and NO extra room in my apartment for two crazy dogs. 

Anyway, keep training everyone! Anyone running a trial or hunt test this weekend?? Can't wait to hear about Tito's agility adventure!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope he's OK.... 

Does the vet think is ED or an injury?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor Riot...I hope he is feeling better. Give him a cyber hug from me.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Marie, you have been through the worry ringer too. I hope Riot gets better really soon too. Cyber hugs from me too. 

I know the puppy fever thing. I think I am cured for a little while.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you ever really cured? I too love to pour over pedigrees. Too bad there isn't some kind of job associated with it.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, you folks with puppy fever, here is a link to photos one of my new puppy parents took today. The little girls are her grandchildren. https://picasaweb.google.com/maywoodnancy7/WildLitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCPbM1er0jaqlDw If you want to be cured, give it about a week and then come have a sleep over at my place. The dirty dozen got up today at 4:30 am!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No, puppy fever is never cured! I am always checking the wakemup page for updates!!

Sorry to hear about Riot... Hope he gets better quickly!

We have NOTHING to do this weekend AND I took tomorrow off work. If the rain holds off, the plan is a hike, swimming, baths, grooming and cleaning the house. May squeeze in some training. Back to agility next week.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

wakemup said:


> Okay, you folks with puppy fever, here is a link to photos one of my new puppy parents took today. The little girls are her grandchildren. https://picasaweb.google.com/maywoodnancy7/WildLitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCPbM1er0jaqlDw If you want to be cured, give it about a week and then come have a sleep over at my place. The dirty dozen got up today at 4:30 am!


Those pictures are AMAZING!!!! Puppy fever NOT going away!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you think that Riot's problem might be from the manipulations necessary for the xrays? It was the first thing that crossed my mind. In any case, hope he's okay soon! 
In the 50's?? That's perfect training weather!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

total cuteness overload!



wakemup said:


> Okay, you folks with puppy fever, here is a link to photos one of my new puppy parents took today. The little girls are her grandchildren. https://picasaweb.google.com/maywoodnancy7/WildLitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCPbM1er0jaqlDw If you want to be cured, give it about a week and then come have a sleep over at my place. The dirty dozen got up today at 4:30 am!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, those didn't help. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It took me two years but I have developed puppy fever too. But no more puppies for me for at least three years!

In my pretend world where I get to choose who breeders breed to, I have my dream breeding all planned out. Too bad I live in the real world! But three more years, I could start dropping some subtle (or not so subtle) hints in that time


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

wakemup said:


> Okay, you folks with puppy fever, here is a link to photos one of my new puppy parents took today. The little girls are her grandchildren. https://picasaweb.google.com/maywoodnancy7/WildLitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCPbM1er0jaqlDw If you want to be cured, give it about a week and then come have a sleep over at my place. The dirty dozen got up today at 4:30 am!


Those are beautiful! Little girls with puppies, can't get much better than that. 

The vet isn't sure what is happening with his elbow. Could be an injury. Riot is putting weight on it fine right now, so we are just going to continue to rest him. The x-rays showed changes in the right elbow, not the left, so I can't imagine that it is ED. But still in the waiting process for the OFA results. Ri doesn't really like staying quiet, but it has given us good time to work on FF. He say "not even CLOSE to as fun as marks!"


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

ED can be unilateral... and then we get into the argument of "injury" vs genetics. I guess we know how I feel....


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> ED can be unilateral... and then we get into the argument of "injury" vs genetics. I guess we know how I feel....


True, true. And that's what the x-ray vet said. However, Riot was limping on the left, while it was the right that showed some bone changes. And our regular vet felt the crepitus in the left. So who knows.... I just want to keep him as healthy and pain free as possible.


----------

